# Furry hate is getting old, man



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

At the risk of sounding like a typical whiny furry with a fursecution complex, I'm just gonna say that the whole furry hating thing is getting old and shit and isn't relevant anymore. It's not 2008 anymore, after all.

It's getting fucking ridiculous, too. I've seen people review stuff like Star Fox or Robin Hood on YouTube (a deep masochistic activity that I regret and do not condone in any way) where the "reviewers" feel the need to shoehorn in some remark about how they hate "the retarded furry fan base" that hardly even makes up a fraction of those who enjoy it or try to stress time and time again that they're not furries. Because, you know, being a furry is SO FUCKING BAD. But being a 20-something year old who lives with your parents with posters all over the walls and a webcam so you can record yourself wearing sunglasses indoors while insulting people on the internet with the sharp wit of a 13-year old? MUCH BETTER! And let's not forget that, you know, furries are completely fucking irrelevant to what you're reviewing, unless it is something that was actually made by a furry.

Furry hate, is a fashion statement. That's it. It started with 4channers who agreed that they didn't like them, and then it spread like a virus and people thought it was the hip thing to do. It's exactly like hating Justin Bieber or Twilight or whatever. I mean, I'm not a big fan of furries but that's because _I know_ furries. I've known them for 7 years. You don't. You just hate them because someone else does. Guess what, no one important hates furries anyway. Just chickenshit conformists with too much internet access who got bullied in school.

And that's that. This is a shit thread, but I needed to put that out there. <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2012)

What's more silly is those furries who hate "furries". Sure, there are furry subgroups who pull all sorts of stupid shit, but why refer to them as "furries" as a whole? It just kinda sounds like people are putting themselves down with that label that they say they hate so much.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> What's more silly is those furries who hate "furries". Sure, there are furry subgroups who pull all sorts of stupid shit, but why refer to them as "furries" as a whole? It just kinda sounds like people are putting themselves down with that label that they say they hate so much.


Oh gosh thank you, I forgot to address that. Even FURRIES hate furries now. God damn. That's some grade A troll shielding (the act becoming a troll because you're scared of being trolled) right there.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 16, 2012)

So, now we're getting to furries that hate other furries because they hate furries? Ye gads, this is some serious vicious cycling going on here.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 16, 2012)

Hate is a strong word.

I don't hate furries, I just don't like most of 'em.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 16, 2012)

I just don't care anymore.

Actually to be honest, this thread was the only reason I remembered I was even considered a furry


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2012)

"Furry Hate" still exists? I thought it was gone years ago. I have no idea whether it or furries kept a low profile, but I haven't seen it at all.
Also, a person reviewing Starfox has no reason to remind the furry fandom as it is completely unrelated.

I can't get a hold of one true opinion though. Every case is a different case, I can't claim "all hate is wrong" neither I can claim "the hate is justified".


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm justified to hate furfags, I just cant hate furries


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Satellite One said:


> "Furry Hate" still exists? I thought it was gone years ago. I have no idea whether it or furries kept a low profile, but I haven't seen it at all.
> Also, a person reviewing Starfox has no reason to remind the furry fandom as it is completely unrelated.
> 
> I can't get a hold of one true opinion though. Every case is a different case, I can't claim "all hate is wrong" neither I can claim "the hate is justified".


I know it's unrelated, but someone thought it was a good idea because he's some fuckin' badass with Judas Priest posters all over his rooms and he swears a lot. lolwut.

I have yet to see the whole thing myself, I was busy using a pillow to squeeze all the shame out of my body.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2012)

Hate in general is getting old. :v

Anyway, Youtube is always full of fail, and that's excluding the comments.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't hate furries. I hate people, namely stupid ones.

But then again furries are people, so I hate them too.

That was sarcasm, if anyone didn't pick up on it. Apparently as of late whenever I'm sarcastic people start thinking I literally mean what I say.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm justified to hate furfags, I just cant hate furries


Understandable, but to many people they're both the same. :/


----------



## Recel (Feb 16, 2012)

Come on! Think people!

Where would furrys be without hate? Where would you get your needed dose of drama? Your needed dose of stupid post? Your hate mail? You're hate of gramar nacis?

Hate makes the fandom flow. Like an ever swirling shit-storm of drama fuelled by sweet, senseless and glorious hate!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2012)

"Furry Hate"? No one hates furries, and most of it is just a dislike...or aversion of them unless someone had a very dangerously bad experience with them. Most of the..."Hate" that comes from outsiders are just some exaggerated and a few reinforced stereotypes.

I do not "dislike" all furries as a whole, but I do not tolerate "furfags" that do not know how to act in a public setting and then whine when you ask them to stop. Been down that route so many times that it hurts to treat a 30 year old like an 8 year old when he acts out like one.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a weeaboo friend in my high school's anime club who hates furries  passionately even though I'm pretty sure she's never interacted with one  besides me. I'm kind of excited for when she finds out that I am one. :3c

The only  reason they say stuff like that is because it's funny. Most of the time  furry jokes are pretty witless, but if you heard a really funny joke  about race, or religion, or bronies, or some other sub-group like  hipsters, you'd laugh, wouldn't you? Or at least, some people would.  Furries are a popular target just because we take it personally.
There are a lot more people who just think it's weird but are okay with it  than people who just blindly hate us, though. It just depends on how  they find out about the fandom's existence, and then on how much they  actually care to look into it. A lot of people just don't think it's  worth putting in the energy to hate us; it would be like me devoting my  life to despising fans of a book series that I never read.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Recel said:


> Come on! Think people!
> 
> Where would furrys be without hate? Where would you get your needed dose of drama? Your needed dose of stupid post? Your hate mail? You're hate of gramar nacis?
> 
> Hate makes the fandom flow. Like an ever swirling shit-storm of drama fuelled by sweet, senseless and glorious hate!


There's enough infighting in the fandom as it is, we don't need a bunch of outsiders who think that furry only means wanting to Warner Bros. cartoons characters or something. I'd be a much happier girl if things were that simple.


----------



## Carnie (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the real problem here is you watching Youtube reviews.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't understand furries hating furdom. It's just retarded


----------



## Aetius (Feb 16, 2012)

I will hate it as I please.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Furry Hate"? No one hates furries, and most of it is just a dislike...or aversion of them unless someone had a very dangerously bad experience with them. Most of the..."Hate" that comes from outsiders are just some exaggerated and a few reinforced stereotypes.
> 
> I do not "dislike" all furries as a whole, but I do not tolerate "furfags" that do not know how to act in a public setting and then whine when you ask them to stop. Been down that route so many times that it hurts to treat a 30 year old like an 8 year old when he acts out like one.


I realize what you're getting at but you wouldn't believe the amount of times I see people say "I hate furries" for some shallow bullshit reason that doesn't even make sense because they just want to fucking conform and be a pussy 4 lyfe. Wastes of sperm, all of 'em.



Piroshki said:


> I had a weeaboo friend in my high school's anime club who hates furries  passionately even though I'm pretty sure she's never interacted with one  besides me. I'm kind of excited for when she finds out that I am one. :3c
> 
> The only  reason they say stuff like that is because it's funny. Most of the time  furry jokes are pretty witless, but if you heard a really funny joke  about race, or religion, or bronies, or some other sub-group like  hipsters, you'd laugh, wouldn't you? Or at least, some people would.  Furries are a popular target just because we take it personally.
> There are a lot more people who just think it's weird but are okay with it  than people who just blindly hate us, though. It just depends on how  they find out about the fandom's existence, and then on how much they  actually care to look into it. A lot of people just don't think it's  worth putting in the energy to hate us; it would be like me devoting my  life to despising fans of a book series that I never read.


I admit I do get kinda angry at furry jokes but that's because they stopped being funny like, 2006 or 2007. I know John Kricfalusi (creator or Ren & Stimpy) recently made some awful flash animation where he made fun of furries and I groaned throughout the whole thing and was all "FUCKING REALLY"?! I already hated the man before though, so this doesn't change much.



Carnie said:


> I think the real problem here is you watching Youtube reviews.


I know, I wish I could un-watch every single one of those videos. I am ashamed beyond belief.


----------



## Recel (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> There's enough infighting in the fandom as it is, we don't need a bunch of outsiders who think that furry only means wanting to Warner Bros. cartoons characters or something. I'd be a much happier girl if things were that simple.



When a group hates its own members this much, for often the most stupid and/or petty reasons, than you can be sure that people outside the group will have reasons to hate it.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Feb 16, 2012)

It was all bullshit to me from the start, the whole hate thing.

But if it's funny, it's worth saying. The only problem is the majority of it's just whiny idiots wasting air.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I will hate it as I please.


And it's like ttly ok cuz ur already furry.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 16, 2012)

"Hate" was never a rational thing to begin with. It will never "get old" because it's not something people do with much thought behind it. People educate themselves, and either move on, or latch onto something in it that is worthy of their spite.

This whole "hating furries is a stupid fad" notion doesnt make sense to me. We all know furries do things that can rightly be mocked. You seem to largely be assuming that furry-haters are assuming something that is dumb. This doesn't really make sense. And they will "hate" regardless to what you think.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> "Hate" was never a rational thing to begin with. It will never "get old" because it's not something people do with much thought behind it. People educate themselves, and either move on, or latch onto something in it that is worthy of their spite.
> 
> This whole "hating furries is a stupid fad" notion doesnt make sense to me. We all know furries do things that can rightly be mocked. You seem to largely be assuming that furry-haters are assuming something that is dumb. This doesn't really make sense. And they will "hate" regardless to what you think.


I'll still be more than happy to believe it's just a fashion statement. People like to say furries shove their furry crap down others' throats, which is a dumb excuse that can be applied to anything. I'd be a really fucking happy person if I could just tell TF2 players to take their shit elsewhere where people don't want it, but you know, I live in reality.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> And it's like ttly ok cuz ur already furry.



Ikr like ttly! :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Understandable, but to many people they're both the same. :/


I think just cause I sit here spending a lil bit of my days off or spare time to just watch furries and see if I can really try my damn hardest to figure out why they would do it. Like why furs on a clean picture of a father with their daughter, would go "I smell incest coming up" or "I bet he screws his daughter"


really, I will eventually figure this out, as pretty much only someone who is an idiot who do have average levels of thinking can solve this, a smart person would go insane


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I think just cause I sit here spending a lil bit of my days off or spare time to just watch furries and see if I can really try my damn hardest to figure out why they would do it. Like why furs on a clean picture of a father with their daughter, would go "I smell incest coming up" or "I bet he screws his daughter"
> 
> 
> really, I will eventually figure this out, as pretty much only someone who is an idiot who do have average levels of thinking can solve this, a smart person would go insane


Oh my, they really do that? Suddenly I don't feel so bad for trying to force bad jokes into every picture I comment on anymore.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> There's enough infighting in the fandom as it is, we don't need a bunch of outsiders who think that furry only means wanting to Warner Bros. cartoons characters or something. I'd be a much happier girl if things were that simple.



I'd rather have people think that furry means generic cartoons from the 40-50's era than a bunch of "Roman Polanski-butt loving-dog fucking-pedophiles". :V

And the infighting? That can be quelled easily by ignoring it instead of pissing on the fire. Let people get it out of their system...a verbal "enema". :V



Crysix Fousen said:


> I think just cause I sit here spending a lil bit of my days off or spare time to just watch furries and see if I can really try my damn hardest to figure out why they would do it. Like why furs on a clean picture of a father with their daughter, would go "I smell incest coming up" or "I bet he screws his daughter"


I've seen comments like that. It makes me very sad....
That and on a picture that Pac drew, someone added "I'd like it more if it had a bulge".


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'd rather have people think that furry means generic cartoons from the 40-50's era than a bunch of "Roman Polanski-butt loving-dog fucking-pedophiles". :V
> 
> And the infighting? That can be quelled easily by ignoring it instead of pissing on the fire. Let people get it out of their system...a verbal "enema". :V
> 
> ...


I was pretty much joking about the cartoon porn thing but you gotta admit it would've been easier to understand than we have now. x3

I personally don't take part in the infighting but it amazes me how so many people are passionate about this fandom, whether they're involved or not. They turn it into something defining they just HAVE to mention in a negative manner when they could just ignore it and move on.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've seen comments like that. It makes me very sad....
> That and on a picture that Pac drew, someone added "I'd like it more if it had a bulge".


or the most given and probably the most hated
"Man this picture would be better if it was gay instead of straight"


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> or the most given and probably the most hated
> "Man this picture would be better if it was gay instead of straight"


I should spend more money on straight porn because I'm totally looking forward to seeing that and have some giggles with it.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I personally don't take part in the infighting but it amazes me how so many people are passionate about this fandom, whether they're involved or not. They turn it into something defining they just HAVE to mention in a negative manner when they could just ignore it and move on.



It depends on the pettiness of the argument. Personally, addressing issues about the fandom may instigate change in behavior and maybe help people to not make mistakes. Ignoring certain issues that deal with the fandoms isn't a good thing, especially if it concerns the safety of others... Other than that, stuff like "ITS MY STYLE STFU!!!" and "A MOD REMOVED MY PICTURE" can (and should be) ignored



Crysix Fousen said:


> or the most given and probably the most hated
> "Man this picture would be better if it was gay instead of straight"



ALL OF MY HATE.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 16, 2012)

Furries think not liking the same football team to be "furry infighting". It's pointless to pay any regard to, especially when the defining things linking furries together are "dick" and "all" (I'm not even sure if I mean that figuratively!?)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 16, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> "Man this picture would be better if it was gay instead of straight"



I hate this the most of all because it's like, well no shit it would be better if it was gay, thanks for pointing it out Seyton

but on topic: I couldn't agree more. Whenever I see in _the den_ of all places posts like "Furries are dumb" and "[did stupid things] because furries" it's like, why are you even on this board then if you hate them so much

My personal theory is that everyone wants to be like Brazen

Except Brazen is funny, and smart, and if every poster was Brazen then all of FAF would be a cake made of icing


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I admit I do get kinda angry at furry jokes but that's because they stopped being funny like, 2006 or 2007. I know John Kricfalusi (creator or Ren & Stimpy) recently made some awful flash animation where he made fun of furries and I groaned throughout the whole thing and was all "FUCKING REALLY"?! I already hated the man before though, so this doesn't change much.



Yeah, we've seen them all before, and like I said, they're usually pretty witless to begin with, but there will always be a group of people to whom furry jokes are the shit. It's like how Justin Bieber jokes were funny for about 5 days and people are still making them after, how long's it been, 2 years? 'Cause kids in elementary and middle schools are just finding out who he is and think the jokes they found on the interwebz are as brilliant as calling their teacher EmoPoopypants McFatass.

Likewise, every furry thread that I've ever seen posted on Gaia has someone ask what furries are, and they will go on to either a) continue being indifferent about it, b) think it's cool and join the fandom, or c) LOVE those hilarious "YIFF IN HELL" posts and look for more jokes on ED.

I actually want to see this flash animation. No lie, I usually like watching stuff that makes fun of furries.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2012)

eversleep said:


> CAVIAR FOR EVERYONE!



At the risk of sounding like a Totalitarian fascist mod, I will infract you if you derail this thread and make it about you!


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 16, 2012)

Report Eversleep and move on. (I reported him, because he just went from me being neutral towards him, to me being annoyed to fuck with him.)

Declaring something as "getting old" doesn't work on the Internet, there will always be a place for it. Things get old amidst a specific community/group, but that's it.

Frankly, if something really is getting old it wouldn't need to be said, because it'd be straight forgotten. Otherwise it's just someone stating opinion, and whoop-dee-doo for that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I find it hilarious that every deleted post except eversleep's has an apology on it.

------



Kellie Gator said:


> I should spend more money on straight porn  because I'm totally looking forward to seeing that and have some giggles  with it.



You'll find that gay porn has the sameish comments all over it. o:


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Roman Polanski-butt loving-dog fucking-pedophiles".



You put the hyphens the wrong way around and it sounds weird.

I don't hate furries - I don't really 'hate' much of anything - but there's far too many cocksmears to name individually. I'm sure most people (on here at least) know that when I or anyone else says, "Fucking furries", they don't mean _all_ furries, just, you know, _those_ furries. The terrible ones.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> You put the hyphens the wrong way around and it sounds weird.


The "butt-loving, dog fucking, pedophiles" part?
I admit, I rushed through it.


----------



## Ames (Feb 16, 2012)

...but the fandom is fueled by self-hate


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I know it's unrelated, but someone thought it was a good idea because he's some fuckin' badass with Judas Priest posters all over his rooms and he swears a lot. lolwut.
> 
> I have yet to see the whole thing myself, I was busy using a pillow to squeeze all the shame out of my body.



Don't dis Judas Priest you ass. >=[


Anyways, you shouldn't hate someone solely because they are a furry. That is just dumb and overly judgemental. However I do find some of the hate justified seeing as how fucked up this fandom can be, just get to know the person first before you go all 'ewww furries" on them.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 16, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.
I had a "friend" who I had communicated with quite often and since we lived far, we ended up talking on facebook often.
One day he found out I was a furry, and I get this pm in my inbox:
"hey man, Im just gonna say this. I thought it was already really dumb and childish that you were a brony, I was ok with it and accepted it, but now I find out you are a furry? what kind of mental disibility do you have that would make you into that? Im sorry but I cant be friends with you anymore, I wish it wasnt like that, but maybe one day when you grow up and get your head in check we can be friends again, but this is stupid and I refuse to be associated with people like you. Im sorry, I really am. Nice knowing you."

yep, that, and followed by him removing me and blocking me from his facebook.

I couldn't believe it, I mean really? But whatevs, Not a true friend if they can't accept who you are.

But anyways, hate, its everywhere, cant avoid it, don't like seeing it, but its best to roll with it and move on.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 16, 2012)

I remember when I was younger and drew a lot of anthro work, I didn't even know what the hell a furry was until some guy brought it up and when I asked, he told me they are all dogfuckers who fucked around in costumes. I said that's gross and he then preceeded to ask why I drew anthro animals. At the time, I was slinging with the therian community and furry wasn't really brought up as much. 

My perception of furries are mixed. Some are butt loving dogfuckers, and others are just as sane as anyone else. I don't tell anyone about being involved in the community because it isn't a big thing for me to "Come out of the closet" as much as telling someone "I like star wars", or "I like D&D". 

If I were few years younger and hung around the.....Sofurry crowd (-shudder-), I guess I would be a severely opened minded furry...so open that my brains wouldn't be secure in my head and would fall out onto the floor.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 16, 2012)

And everything comes full circle.

This truly is a fascinating community.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2012)

the less you whine and fuss about how much the internet hates you
the less you snivel and plead with the rest of the world and try and convince them that you're not so bad, you're not a sicko LIKE THAT OTHER FURRY WHO GIVES US ALL A BAD NAME
the less you obsess over the CSI episode and the numerous fur con horror stories and Chewfox's stunt
the less you CARE about the "haters"



the less they'll care about you

they're like cats, if it isn't squirming and moving around and making noise and reacting to them, it's just not that interesting to them


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't hate all furries, just the ones the dog-dick loving ones that got furry kicked out of a local con in the 90's.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 16, 2012)

When I say I hate furries, I mean I hate the retarded portion of the fandom and I lump them all together because they're retarded in pretty consistent ways.  Don't pretend you don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2012)

Lobar said:


> When I say I hate furries, I mean I hate the retarded portion of the fandom and I lump them all together because they're retarded in pretty consistent ways.  Don't pretend you don't know what I'm talking about.


the ones I denote as "furfags" right?


----------



## Flarei (Feb 16, 2012)

I have my own definition of "Furry." I also have my own definition of "name smearing ass-hat."

I love Furries that fall into my definitions. The ones who don't, well, they are the name smearing ass-hats.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> the ones I denote as "furfags" right?



Yep.
There are "Furries, and then there are "furfags". We do not like Furfags.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 17, 2012)

A few of the people who say they hate Furries might be engaging in a little bit of hypocritical humor. It's like the person who says Japanese imports are low quality while playing his Nintendo DS and riding a bus made by Nippon Sharyo.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Feb 17, 2012)

We should all agree to disagree and all just hate ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 17, 2012)

LuchadoreBob said:


> We should all agree to disagree and all just hate ignorance and stupidity.


why did you just create a circle


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 17, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Don't dis Judas Priest you ass. >=[


judas priest are like ttly gay



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My perception of furries are mixed. Some are butt loving dogfuckers, and others are just as sane as anyone else. I don't tell anyone about being involved in the community because it isn't a big thing for me to "Come out of the closet" as much as telling someone "I like star wars", or "I like D&D".


This is where I get kinda confused because those things aren't really treated as secrets you should never talk about, or at least I don't know anyone who treats their affection of Star Wars or D&D like that. I'm almost going into a whole new topic here, but to me it kinda seems like a lot of furries who say furry isn't something to come out of the closet of treat it a closet case anyway by keeping it IN the closet. What's wrong with wearing a furry shirt and not a Star Wars shirt, hm?



Tycho said:


> the less you whine and fuss about how much the internet hates you
> the less you snivel and plead with the rest of the world and try and convince them that you're not so bad, you're not a sicko LIKE THAT OTHER FURRY WHO GIVES US ALL A BAD NAME
> the less you obsess over the CSI episode and the numerous fur con horror stories and Chewfox's stunt
> the less you CARE about the "haters"
> ...


Not sure if this holds water because this thread was more or less about people who bring us up when it's completely irrelevant. If anything, the outside world is obsessed about us.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> judas priest are like ttly gay
> 
> 
> This is where I get kinda confused because those things aren't really treated as secrets you should never talk about, or at least I don't know anyone who treats their affection of Star Wars or D&D like that. I'm almost going into a whole new topic here, but to me it kinda seems like a lot of furries who say furry isn't something to come out of the closet of treat it a closet case anyway by keeping it IN the closet. What's wrong with wearing a furry shirt and not a Star Wars shirt, hm?
> ...


Well the lead singer of Judas Priest is gay so


They're not keeping it a secret, they just don't blab on and on about it. If people ask me if I'm a furry I tell them. If it doesn't get brought up, I don't bring it up. Kinda like most hobbies. It's called not being a socially awkward dork. :V

And the "outside world" is not obsessed with furries. They're barely a blip on the radar. If anything, furries are obsessed with the outside world and how furries are perceived by them. The only people who really care are dumb overly judgemental nerds who aren't worth being friends with in the first place if they're going to completely take a 180 on their opinion of you because of a silly hobby.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 17, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Well the lead singer of Judas Priest is gay so
> 
> 
> They're not keeping it a secret, they just don't blab on and on about it. If people ask me if I'm a furry I tell them. If it doesn't get brought up, I don't bring it up. Kinda like most hobbies. It's called not being a socially awkward dork. :V
> ...


"The outside world" was massive exaggeration on my part, sorry about that. Still, it's quite a big thing with nerds who lack proper social skills.

Whatever happened with nerds being friendly?


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 17, 2012)

There are still some stragglers on the furry hating bandwagon. :V

These trolls could at least have the common courtesy of learning to how to spell things correctly. Specifically the name of the group of people they're attempting to troll and hate on. 

Troll Who Can't Spell and Acts Like a 5-Year-Old > A Perfectly Normal Guy Who's a Furry? Internet logic is weird.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> "The outside world" was massive exaggeration on my part, sorry about that. Still, it's quite a big thing with nerds who lack proper social skills.
> 
> Whatever happened with nerds being friendly?


Nerds? Lacking proper social skills? I never would've imagined! :V

and lol at nerds being friendly. Nerds are total assholes. Don't like what they like? Aren't as good or serious as they are about their DnD/videogames/etc? Then FUCK YOU


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 17, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> There are still some stragglers on the furry hating bandwagon. :V
> 
> These trolls could at least have the common courtesy of learning to how to spell things correctly. Specifically the name of the group of people they're attempting to troll and hate on.
> 
> Troll Who Can't Spell and Acts Like a 5-Year-Old > A Perfectly Normal Guy Who's a Furry? Internet logic is weird.


See this is sorta what I'm getting at. Why is being a furry bad, but being this...

[yt]b_EbtTuJRO4[/yt]

Is perfectly fine (skip to about one minute for the "good" stuff)? Fuck the internet.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 17, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> "The outside world" was massive exaggeration on my part, sorry about that. Still, it's quite a big thing with nerds who lack proper social skills.
> 
> Whatever happened with nerds being friendly?



I solve that problem by defining unfriendly nerds as dorks. 

Though on a serious note . . . is there a significant social group that doesn't have its own haters, jokes, idiots, etc? Most of this discussion I don't see as being unique to furries, but that's just IMO. Finally: youtube is a neodymium magnet for moronic commenters. Who gives a flip what they think. If you give them any credence, then *that's* the problem.


----------



## Hugna (Feb 17, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> I solve that problem by defining unfriendly nerds as dorks.
> 
> Though on a serious note . . . is there a significant social group that doesn't have its own haters, jokes, idiots, etc? Most of this discussion I don't see as being unique to furries, but that's just IMO. Finally: youtube is a neodymium magnet for moronic commenters. Who gives a flip what they think. If you give them any credence, then *that's* the problem.



I have seen that before. Commonly, i've been in that community FAR too long for my tastes, and it's always been full of people who usually go too far on their comments/try to perform hate/just general evil-natured comments.

However, not ONCE have i seen hate about furries anywhere. I've been to like, several communities, each having like... at least 3 - 19 players personally known to follow such a concept as a furry, and not once have i seen them hated. Why, i've even stepped up and asked publically before, and none of them really cared. Just went "meh" or something. That, actually made me feel glad, seeing people so willing to not ridicule anyone over what they chose into.

Personally, heres where i take it in. Everyone has their own unique opinion, though an improper opinion, doesn't really have much standing, as some even weight themselves onto opinions. Be that as it may, we all choose how we want to express ourselves. Should we go all out on our needs, or just shy away from them? I've always believed that people have their hate wrong, in certain standards, and some of their opinions, can be taken a biiit too far. Sometimes i have taken my opinions a bit too far, but i always tried to remain polite about them, while the others would usually push forward and just try to derail the opinion out of it's core, and separate it into points that just completely break it all.

I'm glad to see opinions, but when it's taken too far, i'd draw a line to it. Though i don't always like giving my opinion, i'm willing to take a stand onto what i have to say. I don't have any hates or likes on furries, nor do i have any reason to. Everyone is their own person, and their actions/words is how they will be judged, while the others who wishes to stand up, i'd have one thing to say. Have you ever tried to open your mind, and think beyond the box?

Heres the standpoint of it from my view. Hate will always exist. It is common, and is a constant thing. Everyone will have at least one hater following them to the ends of the earth just to ruin them. Even if they were to hate too far, it's easy to just block them and move on. Hate always has boundaries on the internet, and when you try to breach that, not only will you be hated, your whole hate is broken down into nothing. Now, what do i hate the most? Noone moving on when it's gone too far. It's common, i know, but sometimes when i see it, i just can't get into it, and just move on before it consumes me.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 17, 2012)

Recel said:


> Come on! Think people!
> 
> Where would furrys be without hate? Where would you get your needed dose of drama? Your needed dose of stupid post? Your hate mail? You're hate of gramar nacis?
> 
> Hate makes the fandom flow. Like an ever swirling shit-storm of drama fuelled by sweet, senseless and glorious hate!



Shall we call you Darth Furrious my master? :V


----------



## Attaman (Feb 17, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> This is where I get kinda confused because those things aren't really treated as secrets you should never talk about, or at least I don't know anyone who treats their affection of Star Wars or D&D like that.


 At the same time, you must realize that people who're talking about "coming out Furry" do not mean "Oh, my interests? Well, I like painting, think of myself as a good cook, and am part of a few online communities for things like Star Wars, Furry, Firefly..". Those people are alright / common enough to not need to be addressed, and akin to Mr. "I wear a Boba Fett hoodie but do nothing else to advertise 'Warsie here!'" The "coming out" comments are saved for the special, _special_ Furries who:
1) In a bout of stupidity, think they need to come out to their parents / family / friends in a similar fashion to someone having to admit they're homosexual.
2) Run around shoving the fact that they're Furry in everyone's faces, and act insulted when Random Stranger #8472 is irate that someone wearing animal ears grabbed them by the face, stared into their eyes, and went "I am a fox on the inside."
3) Are trying to think of a way to save face because someone who knows them saw them browsing excessive amounts of Furry porn in a public place (typically the main cause of either "I need to come out" or "Mundanes don't understand" rants).

Compared with SW again, it's like someone trying to:
1) Come out to their family that they're not really Paul, but Darth Paul.
2) Corner you to spread the Gospel of Qui-Gon Jinn in full Jedi regalia.
3) Distract you from the fact that you caught browsing Twi'lek porn in their school's library. During class hours.



Kellie Gator said:


> What's wrong with wearing a furry shirt and not a Star Wars shirt, hm?


 Refer back to "I wear a Boba Fett hoodie but nothing else to advertise". If you are just wearing them? Nothing, really, unless it's something of obvious poor tact. It's basically just quiet advertising of a fandom they're in to those who're interested. Shouting "LOOKIT THIS, DO YOU LIKE IT? DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT MEANS? THIS IS THE TRUE ME ON IT"? A bit more problematic.



Kellie Gator said:


> Not sure if this holds water because this thread was more or less about people who bring us up when it's completely irrelevant. If anything, the outside world is obsessed about us.


Actually, it isn't. Furry is about as niche as Battletech (_Tabletop_, Battletech) to those who aren't participants of the fandom or active on the internet. For those active on the internet, it's about as niche as _The Princess Bride_ (sell less niche, but still something a number of people haven't heard of / couldn't care less about). What's the quote? "Paranoia is a comforting state of mind. If you think people are out to get you, it means you think you matter"? Same thing with Furry. If you think your fandom is infamous and Furry Hate is common / around every corner, it's means you think people care enough about you / your hobby to form a vocal opinion about it.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 17, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Furry hate, is a fashion statement.



No it's not.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There are "Furries, and then there are "furfags". We do not like Furfags.



I like everyone. ):


----------



## SiLJinned (Feb 17, 2012)

As much as I'd like to think furry hate is some kind of fad, it's not. People tend to base labels on what they've seen before, even though I think it's stupid that people tend to judge someone based on a label when they hardly know a thing about the person themself. Also the whole "It's in my face everywhere!" argument is rather crap, of course not everything you see on the internet you're going to like, and there's nothing wrong with expressing what you enjoy, whether you like that franchise/whatever or not. Only exception I can give to that argument is when the person won't shutup about it if you're not interested during a conversation. I find it rather funny when people get pent up over something as trivial as "furry"ifying franchises, but that's somewhat irrevelant. I have been pretty guilty of lurking on youtube about such things too, admitedly I did find out about furries through the youtube furry ""war"". Ughh just saying that makes my mouth gurgle, who the hell thought going against trolls would be a good idea, that's just feeding them what they want. There's actually a lot of other reasons I can think of why people dislike them but I can't be bothered saying them all, like I said judging one entirely on a label is stupid.

EDIT: Oh I forgot, the infamous word "furfag". There is no really set definition for it anymore, I think it originally started as the /b/ish term for furry, you know, like there's newfag, oldfag, and now it pretty much turned into a degoratory term in general.


----------



## Sar (Feb 17, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> So, now we're getting to furries that hate other furries because they hate furries? Ye gads, this is some serious vicious cycling going on here.


Pretty Much.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 17, 2012)

The OP is right...it seems the only people these days who feel it necessary to rag on any furry are the newfags on 4chan. I'm not saying the all the hate has gotten old...where would be our lovable drama? I am saying that furry bashing isn't "in" anymore, really. Of course, "hatred" (or rather Schadenfreude) still comes up when certain members of our fandom do stupid things. And, well, to be honest, I think it's all right to hate during those circumstances, because it's actually funny. But doing it all the time makes it unfunny, and really annoying, kinda like "the cake is a lie." So please people of the internet, do not overexpose your humor. Everyone loses if you do.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 17, 2012)

Furry hate hasn't gotten old anyways, because it was never popular to begin with. If you weren't a furry yourself, you would have no idea what this thread was even talking about.

Furries are a niche group. Furry haters are a much tinier niche group. It is only because they deal with one another that the issue seems noticeable. Also, general furries are damned self-absorbed, so anyone threatening their fantasy is a "BIG DEEL", when none of it is.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 17, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> Also the whole "It's in my face everywhere!" argument is rather crap,


 To be fair, sometimes this is the case. It may take a little (okay, lot) more to pull this off online compared to offline, but it is still a problem. People not realizing someone doesn't want to see their threads clogged with Sergal images, other people trying to drag someone kicking and screaming into the fandom for no reason other than "I feel like I can't be friends with you unless you join", bringing up how hot [x] animal character is completely out of the blue... 



SiLJinned said:


> of course not everything you see on the internet you're going to like, and there's nothing wrong with expressing what you enjoy, whether you like that franchise/whatever or not.


 So, you would have no problem if someone, say, started Private Messaging and Emailing you about their scat fetish? How they lived the dream a few days ago (with details)?

If you would mind, you admit there is a point that one goes too far. And in regard to Furries, you should realize that there's some who are very poor at determining where that point is / when they crossed it. 



SiLJinned said:


> I find it rather funny when people get pent up over something as trivial as "furry"ifying franchises,


 Sometimes, yes, it is trivial, and those complaining should just quiet up and nod. However, sometimes it's completely disrespectful to the creator's intent / original series (For instance, turning a series that's meant to be a display of how Humanity can be good and bad, and has some amazing potential... into how Humanity can only be bad, and it's the Great Furries that have potential). Let alone that some people (albeit remarkably few) have to deal with Furries trying to turn their deities, objects of worship, or so-on into cumslut whores. Not a problem limited to Furry, but also not a problem that can be condoned for such reasons.



SiLJinned said:


> I have been pretty guilty of lurking on youtube about such things too, admitedly I did find out about furries through the youtube furry ""war"".


 Youtube Wars are horrible, and I advise you don't participate in them. I learned this lesson in '08 when I tried to argue with someone that life in a 1st World Country in the 21st Century is better than it was in the Dark Ages. They... disagreed. Strongly. Because "BARDS!"



SiLJinned said:


> who the hell thought going against trolls would be a good idea,


 Something to keep in mind: Dislikes Furries =/= Troll. You can dislike Furry and not be a troll, and similarly you can dislike Furry and not be a "misunderstanding mundane" / "deceived fool" or the like. 



SiLJinned said:


> There's actually a lot of other reasons I can think of why people dislike them


 Furries or Trolls? I tend not to mind Trolls, and actually _enjoy_ them from time to time, provided they do their job well. Sometimes you need someone to kick someone's e-penis down a notch, as pretty much anyone who has been on FA has seen what happens when someone's e-penis gets too big and then suddenly is called into question.

Furries? Yeah, lots of reasons to dislike them, as well as to enjoy the community. Your introduction to Furry is key, and if you run into a bunch of lunatic Lifestyler Misanthrope Otherkin... yeah, you're not going to be too happy. Nor will you be too happy if you're an Animal Lover and come across a community of Animal "Lovers". At the same time, if your only exposure to the fandom is, say, Trp's meets, you'll probably form a rather positive opinion.


----------



## SiLJinned (Feb 17, 2012)

Attaman said:


> To be fair, sometimes this is the case. It may take a little (okay, lot) more to pull this off online compared to offline, but it is still a problem. People not realizing someone doesn't want to see their threads clogged with Sergal images, other people trying to drag someone kicking and screaming into the fandom for no reason other than "I feel like I can't be friends with you unless you join", bringing up how hot [x] animal character is completely out of the blue...
> 
> So, you would have no problem if someone, say, started Private Messaging and Emailing you about their scat fetish? How they lived the dream a few days ago (with details)?
> 
> ...



Reguarding the "It's in my face!" argument, yes it is the case but I don't always find it a valid reason, I was talking about the case where people don't derail other places into their interests/spamming it everywhere.

As for the showing interests mean, I never meant fetishes lol (that wasn't on my mind when I said that earlier), I mean just like showing your interest of a said game franchise as an avatar for example. And some people even make a deal over that. -_-

Yeah there are some franchises that should be left untouched reguarding "furry"ifying things. Still, I feel rather indifferent when people do that. And perverting into that is just plain...no comment.

I never have taken part in youtube wars, I just witness them. Never will partake though I might occasionally throw in my 2 cents if I want to give in my own views, then shutup about it.

Yeah, I always knew that trolls don't always mean a hater. But where I read about the whole furry war thing on some wiki article, it was apparently against the trolls. Obviously the person who thought of that ridiculous idea thought haters=trolls.

I've throughly looked on both sides and tried to find out why people like/dislike such a thing, that asides if I come accross someone who dislikes them, I tend to keep my mouth shut (well usually I'm lurking then). Not like they notice anyway, and most of the time I really don't feel like going "Well I'm a furry and I'm not like that" because then I feel they'll still get the wrong idea of me most of the time, then I'd have to go through a long winded explanation which isn't worth it. I'm sure there are the people who don't care too, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 17, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> [yt]b_EbtTuJRO4[/yt]


He has a mask, He's so badass :v


----------



## Fnar (Feb 18, 2012)

Story of personal furry-hate experience:

So I'm a highschool senior in the rural south. About five weeks ago I was sitting in the bleachers during a Friday pep rally (Go Tigers!) in the far back conversing with a few friends while checkin' out some art on furaffinity on my phone (No yiff, Just regular art). I was just minding my own business when some guy turns around and asks what I'm looking at. I showed him and he asks me what it is. Being unashamed I simply replied "It's furry fandom stuff" (90% percent of you just face-palmed, I know). I didn't see any harm in people knowing, but, like always, I gravely underestimated people's ignorance. He just nodded and said it was cool, and I didn't think it would go any _fur_ther. grin

I come to school on Monday and sat down with my friends like always. The teacher leaves class for something in the office. 
Next thing I know one of the school's token jerks comes up behind me and says, and I quote, "So Bryson I heard you like that furry shit, so should I lock up my dog, or what?". I don't know why i didn't expect someone in the rural south where I live to say something intolerant, but I was flabbergasted . I turned around and asked him what he'd said. He says "Didn't you hear me freak? I wanna know if you gonna try and fuck my dog.".

 I'm always doing my best to be kind to everyone I meet. I'm devout Christian and have no problem with homosexuality, and I'm also 6'4" and can bench-press a decent amount (I'm not bragging I'm just setting the stage, Vanity's a sin). I had stopped this intolerant prick from bullying various people before over being homosexual, black, Asian, Mexican, you name it. This kid was a white robe and a stupid hat away from the Ku Klux Klan. Apparently the kid I showed the pics to at the pep rally had innocently asked if anyone else at school knew I was a furry, and I guess now that KKK Jr. had some "ammo" he was going to try and make me look like a freak to all my classmates.

One of my friends started to stand up, but I told him it was okay. Everything in my soul was screaming out for me to deck this piss-ant, but through some miracle of self-restraint I didn't. I looked him in the face and began a long and detailed argument about what furry fandom actually is, instead of the yiff maniacs he was making us out to be. I said that calling me a freak for being a furry was no different than him calling my black friend, Dean, a freak just last month.
He says "Whatever you're just trying to play off the fact that you like to fuck animals!" (there's really no reasoning with these people). 
I just scoffed and told him "This is America. Think what you want.". He called out after me but I just sat back down. 
Next thing I know I take a text book to the back of the head. I turned to see about five people, only two of which I know, tackle this fucker. while three hold him down one of them come ask if I'm okay. I told them to let him up and after some hesitation they did. 
He got up and I asked him "What causes you to be so hateful?". 
He said "The only things I hate are freaks like you.". 
I sighed and told him to look in a mirror. He punched me in the face. I held up my hand to stop my classmates from tackling him again. 
I had reached the end of my rope. I was so mad I could hear my pulse louder than voices right next to me, but I mustered the strength to give him one last chance to stop this before it turns into a fight. I asked him in a serious even tone "Please, Stop...".
 "Why should I?" He said punching me again.
The teacher walked in to see me deck this 5'5" guy as hard as I could, and we end up in the office. Me with a black eye and a bruised cheek, him with a busted lip profusely bleeding down his shirt. 
He tried to make me look like the the bad guy (which is pretty easy to do when I deck someone a foot shorter than me.), but after a classroom worth of testimonies he was the only one who got in trouble. That bigot is still in ALC as I write this.

I spent the entire next day answering questions about furry fandom from the class and even some from the teacher. As we left It felt good to know I'd done a little to decrease bigotry in the south. My friend, Aaron, came up to me and said "I still can't believe he asked you if you had sex with dogs.". I said "I know right. The only dog I have sex with is his mother.". We had a good laugh about that.

To this day I harbor no ill will toward KKK Jr., only pity.


----------



## Tha_Pig (Feb 18, 2012)

Furry hate has become one of those things people don't really feel... but they pretend to feel because they believe everyone else does. 
Most people out there just repeat old memes like "jiff in hell" out of habit, but they don't really hate furries. Actually most of the self named "furry haters" don't even know much about furries, they just have some nebulous idea in their mind mostly based on that infamous CSI episode.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 18, 2012)

I think I need to re-think some of the points I've tried to make here.

I'll say right off the bat that it was pretty stupid and WRONG of me to make it sound like people who don't like furries are some kind of majority. No one in the real world would really give a shit and I guess that's what I'm trying to put forward here. The people who hate furries are basically just internet "newfags" who think that they're accomplishing something by forcing societal "norms" onto other people when they're really just wasting their time and energy on a completely unimportant and irrelevant niche group. It also doesn't help that a lot of them are, well, gross nerds as well. They have no room to talk.

And I admit, that annoys me more than it should.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 18, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'll say right off the bat that it was pretty stupid and WRONG of me to make it sound like people who don't like furries are some kind of majority. No one in the real world would really give a shit



Real, actual people find an intense fascination with sexy cartoon animals to be strange at best, pathological at worst.

"Hey, what's that on your screen?"
"That's my character Aerfang Darkwolf."
"...Why are her boobs popping out of her shirt?"
"Because she is sexy. She is a sexy wolfess."
"I am completely comfortable with this!"

- This conversation has never happened


Kellie Gator said:


> The people who hate furries are basically just internet "newfags" who think that they're accomplishing something by forcing societal "norms" onto other people



You may want to re-evaluate your stance on _humanity_ if you think anyone who subscribes to _human behavior_ fits the profile you describe here.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 18, 2012)

Fnar said:


> Story of personal furry-hate experience:
> 
> So I'm a highschool senior in the rural south.


 Looks like we're in for a ride, boys n' girls.



Fnar said:


> About five weeks ago I was sitting in the bleachers during a Friday pep rally (Go Tigers!) in the far back conversing with a few friends while checkin' out some art on furaffinity on my phone (*No yiff, Just regular art*).


 Pardon me if I have my doubts.



Fnar said:


> I was just minding my own business when some guy turns around and asks what I'm looking at. I showed him and he asks me what it is. Being unashamed I simply replied "It's furry fandom stuff" (90% percent of you just face-palmed, I know). I didn't see any harm in people knowing, but, like always, I gravely underestimated people's ignorance.


 Ignorance?


_igÂ·noÂ·rance_
_noun_â€ƒ/ËˆignÉ™rÉ™ns/â€ƒ


Lack of knowledge or information


I don't think this word means what you think it means.



Fnar said:


> I had stopped this intolerant prick from bullying various people before over being homosexual, black, Asian, Mexican, you name it.


 I do hope that, if this is really the case, you or one of his victims has related this information to the school faculty at some point? 



Fnar said:


> One of my friends started to stand up, but I told him it was okay. Everything in my soul was screaming out for me to deck this piss-ant,


 For mocking Furry? You... might want to see some help, if you go from "Peace and Love" to "ADAMANTIUM RAGE!" that quickly. I doubt it's anything major (probably not even something minor), but something you'll want to learn the limits of in short order (to prevent untimely freak-out).



Fnar said:


> I didn't. I looked him in the face and began a long and detailed argument about what furry fandom actually is, instead of the yiff maniacs he was making us out to be. *I said that calling me a freak for being a furry was no different than him calling my black friend, Dean, a freak just last month.*


 ...

I...

Someone else want to take this one? I'm tagging out.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 18, 2012)

I only hate furries who do stupid shit, you know, Allan, Zer, Sibe, Divefox, EbonLupus, etc.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 18, 2012)

Attaman said:


> ...
> 
> I...
> 
> Someone else want to take this one? I'm tagging out.



I can't do it man..... I can't do it....


----------



## shteev (Feb 18, 2012)

The Internet is like this. Chock full of unneeded hate.

Bah, I don't really care. Some 13 year old on YouTube calling the uploader a smidgen of names if fine with me. It's annoying, but nothing more.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 18, 2012)

To be fair, there's a lot of hate going around the internet for internet reviewers as well.  And it's all perfectly justified, since 99.9% of them are arm-chair experts based solely on the fact that they have seen the movies they talk about, or have played the games they talk about.  But that's another discussion, for another time.


----------



## Fellout (Feb 18, 2012)

To be honest I've been particularly lucky with furrys especially those I know RL, they're pretty awesome people even the online ones tend to be of the less negative stereotype furs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 18, 2012)

Attaman said:


> ...
> 
> I...
> 
> Someone else want to take this one? I'm tagging out.


yea...I dont like when folks use us Black folks as a crutch on things.

Can you furfags stop using the Black Movement and Holocaust please? all the Black Jews will stop hating you


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> yea...I dont like when folks use us Black folks as a crutch on things.
> 
> Can you furfags stop using the Black Movement and Holocaust please? all the Black Jews will stop hating you



While all sorts of discrimination/bullying are bad and destructive to an extent, some of them still aren't comparable to outright persecution and discrimination by law in terms of material, historical or psychological damage. Especially not in a case where the offender could be easily ignored, or, in this case, suspended or expulsed for past offenses. 
Not like they shouldn't be stopped anyway, but this case in particular comes accross as a little silly.


----------



## Fnar (Feb 19, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> yea...I dont like when folks use us Black folks as a crutch on things.
> 
> Can you furfags stop using the Black Movement and Holocaust please? all the Black Jews will stop hating you


I wasn't using him as a crutch. I was just trying to make a point...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 19, 2012)

Attaman said:


> For mocking Furry?



Yeah, it's not like he took a book to the head. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2012)

Fnar said:


> I wasn't using him as a crutch. I was just trying to make a point...


which is a ....crutch
please do not use him again as such, I have to assume said person called your black friend a freak via race, over your hobby


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 19, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> To be fair, there's a lot of hate going around the internet for internet reviewers as well.  And it's all perfectly justified, since 99.9% of them are arm-chair experts based solely on the fact that they have seen the movies they talk about, or have played the games they talk about.  But that's another discussion, for another time.


I suppose, the reason this particular one pissed me off is because people treat him like a respectable human being just because he's friends with people who usually talk shit about video game reviewers and he has the gall to call out others for their shit when he does the same thing.

I seriously just want to cleanse the world of nerds sometimes.


----------



## Hugna (Feb 19, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I suppose, the reason this particular one pissed me off is because people treat him like a respectable human being just because he's friends with people who usually talk shit about video game reviewers and he has the gall to call out others for their shit when he does the same thing.
> 
> I seriously just want to cleanse the world of nerds sometimes.


It's a shame it's still hard to stamp out bullying in this world. There will always be a bully bringing others down just over differences between them. Liking something they hate, and they just attack you over it, either verbally, mentally, or physically.

But hold on. Whats nerds have to do with this? Most of the times, i've only seen complaints from people who have no idea what they're talking about. And thats only like... 9/40+... Of course, i only asked a few people, and others heard but said nothing. I don't really go asking, just talk about furries in general, and some just ignore it. I don't know what communities actually show full-on hate, but the ones i've been in, have at least 3% - 15% (possibly a fail estimate, as i never counted fully) furries, and they're not hated at all, but treated like everyone else.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 19, 2012)

Hugna said:


> It's a shame it's still hard to stamp out bullying in this world. There will always be a bully bringing others down just over differences between them. Liking something they hate, and they just attack you over it, either verbally, mentally, or physically.
> 
> But hold on. Whats nerds have to do with this? Most of the times, i've only seen complaints from people who have no idea what they're talking about. And thats only like... 9/40+... Of course, i only asked a few people, and others heard but said nothing. I don't really go asking, just talk about furries in general, and some just ignore it. I don't know what communities actually show full-on hate, but the ones i've been in, have at least 3% - 15% (possibly a fail estimate, as i never counted fully) furries, and they're not hated at all, but treated like everyone else.


Hey now, I never said bullying. This doesn't even come close to that, but it's still a pet peeve of mine. I do think that nerds have become a little more "mainstream" and developed a bully-like mentality to make themselves look touch, which is fucking embarrassing and annoying to watch. They're not cool, they're still dweebs who just make people want to punch them in the nose.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 19, 2012)

I was unaware that anybody was a decent enough mind reader to know all this about nerds and their attitudes 'n habits.


----------



## Hugna (Feb 19, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Hey now, I never said bullying. This doesn't even come close to that, but it's still a pet peeve of mine. I do think that nerds have become a little more "mainstream" and developed a bully-like mentality to make themselves look touch, which is fucking embarrassing and annoying to watch. They're not cool, they're still dweebs who just make people want to punch them in the nose.


Sorry. Originally, i thought it tied into that one thing earlier about the bully, bullying someone over looking at pictures made from furries, and got a bit confused.

Also, yeah. There are a lot of nerds out there willing to take a whip to stuff they don't approve of. Usually it starts out into an opinion, then just goes "boop" and is kicked up into a notch of full-blown hate. I don't know if it's good or bad for influences to determine how other people think or not, but theres usually things that just turn stuff upside down and just causes a real flame war in the middle of a discussion. Long as we are all unique in our own way, there will always be a different opinion/view of things.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 19, 2012)

I can loathe and dislike things/individuals, but hate? No.
It takes a lot of energy to hate, and gentleman never lets his feelings get the better of him. That he leaves up to emotional teenagers with raging hormones, and basement-dwellers with uncanny resemblances to Jabba the Hut.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> I can loathe and dislike things/individuals, but hate? No.
> It takes a lot of energy to hate, and gentleman never lets his feelings get the better of him. That he leaves up to emotional teenagers with raging hormones, and basement-dwellers with uncanny resemblances to Jabba the Hut.


>uses Loathe
>doesnt know Loathe World english definition is "To feel strong *Hatred *or disgust for"
>probably doesnt know folks use Loathe as a higher grade of hate


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 19, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> >uses Loathe
> >doesnt know Loathe World english definition is "To feel strong *Hatred *or disgust for"
> >probably doesnt know folks use Loathe as a higher grade of hate



Let's rephrase loathe into disapproval/disagree, which was the word I was looking for. 
Disapproval/Disagree =/= Hate.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> Let's rephrase loathe into disapproval/disagree, which was the word I was looking for.
> Disapproval/Disagree =/= Hate.


congrats, now your sentence make no sense, please go with the simple "dislike".

as in dont use fancy words


----------



## morphology (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh the Den, I come back from a relaxing weekend and you're just as cheeky as ever.




> I come to school on Monday and sat down with my friends like always. The teacher leaves class for something in the office.
> Next thing I know one of the school's token jerks comes up behind me and says, and I quote, "So Bryson I heard you like that furry shit, so should I lock up my dog, or what?". I don't know why i didn't expect someone in the rural south where I live to say something intolerant, but I was flabbergasted . I turned around and asked him what he'd said. He says "Didn't you hear me freak? I wanna know if you gonna try and fuck my dog.".


You see, no matter what you're a fan of, there's always going to be bullies who will give you shit regardless of what your hobbies are. Some teens can be real monsters; they'll beat you up whether you like anthro animals or choir or model airplanes.  On top of that it sounds like this guy likes to be provocative regardless.



> I'm always doing my best to be kind to everyone I meet. I'm devout Christian and have no problem with homosexuality, and I'm also 6'4" and can bench-press a decent amount (I'm not bragging I'm just setting the stage, Vanity's a sin). I had stopped this intolerant prick from bullying various people before over being homosexual, black, Asian, Mexican, you name it. This kid was a white robe and a stupid hat away from the Ku Klux Klan. Apparently the kid I showed the pics to at the pep rally had innocently asked if anyone else at school knew I was a furry, and I guess now that KKK Jr. had some "ammo" he was going to try and make me look like a freak to all my classmates.



See, either you're playing this guy up as an even bigger jerk, or you're trying to lump in furry with actual minorities which have been prejudiced against and _I hope to God it's the former._ You're not going to get any sympathy from me by phrasing this as some sort of oppression.



> One of my friends started to stand up, but I told him it was okay. Everything in my soul was screaming out for me to deck this piss-ant, but through some miracle of self-restraint I didn't. I looked him in the face and began a long and detailed argument about what furry fandom actually is, instead of the yiff maniacs he was making us out to be. I said that calling me a freak for being a furry was no different than him calling my black friend, Dean, a freak just last month.



It's the latter _oh here we go again..._



> -story-



Fine, you dealt with a bully.  But by posting this story did you think we were going respond with "OMG, such a hero for fighting against the forces of fursecution!"?  No, you dug yourself deeper by trying to justify it to him instead of just ignoring him and talking to the faculty.  Folks like that are trying to get a rise out of you, and no amount of explaining your hobbies is going to change their mind.  And describing all the niceness and self-restraint you had in the situation doesn't detract from the fact you conflated some bully messing with you over being a furry with actual, real-world discrimination.

Regarding this thread's thesis statement, is "furry hate" getting old? Well yeah.  /b/, ED and all the other internet moron sinks will only keep doing something as long as it stays entertaining.  When something gets old they move on, and from what I've experienced making fun of furries in general has become stale.  However, if folks are going to continue to whine about "furry hate" and continue this persecution complex, then of course they're going to continue to mess with you.  It's like picking at a scab when you were a little kid; if you want it to heal stop irritating it.  And regardless of how popular/unpopular something is, there will always be a tiny bunch of shitheads who will make fun of it, because to them being contrarian is edgy and cool.  

Just deal with the fact that not everyone's gonna like your hobbies and don't fly into a frothing rage (and especially don't group criticism in the same category as discrimination) when someone tries to call you out.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 19, 2012)

No worries, OP, I'm getting tired of all the hate too.

It just gets tedious after so long.


----------



## morphology (Feb 19, 2012)

I've really just learned to ignore the people who tease me for stupid reasons, because no matter what you do or who you try to impress, there's always going to be someone who wants to irritate you.  Tuning those people out lets me focus on the folks who give me positive energy.

Or as they say on the internet, "haters gonna hate".


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> congrats, now your sentence make no sense, please go with the simple "dislike".
> 
> as in dont use fancy words



Thanks Fore You're Post ienJoy then


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 20, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> *C*ongrats, now your sentence make no sense, please go with the simple "dislike".
> 
> *A*s in dont use fancy words*.*


Nitpicking, but two can play that game.
I can go with the simple "dislike", but only if you improve your capitalization and punctuation. It's far from acceptable.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> Nitpicking, but two can play that game.
> I can go with the simple "dislike", but only if you improve your capitalization and punctuation. It's far from acceptable.


Only if you stop thinking about using higher tier words without actually checking what they mean first.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 20, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Only if you stop thinking about using higher tier words without actually checking what they mean first.


You're now overreacting, like a typical furry.
Feel free to go through my entire posting history for such mishaps, you're otherwise making a hen out of a feather.
But I can do that, if this is causing your tiny, e-world bubble to shake and fall apart.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> You're now overreacting, like a typical furry.
> Feel free to go through my entire posting history for such mishaps, you're otherwise making a hen out of a feather.
> But I can do that, if this is causing your tiny, e-world bubble to shake and fall apart.


That is quite sad that you went straight to overreacting, a *true* typical furry reaction to someone being sarcastic. I'll remember to use :V or [/sarcasm] for you.
Then again all I did is point out you used loathe incorrectly by definition. I'm not a grammar nazi as that is plain as day by anyone who seen my posts, I just enjoy doing an occasional poke towards it. It just happens I was wondering why you used the word Loathe when its often considered to be hate on a higher level than how you were using it to denote a lower grade.


----------



## Auto-Fox (Feb 23, 2012)

Fact is, this kind of hate seems to be a fad in society, and not just against furries. True, I find it tragic that people discredit perfectly good books, films, videogames and the like because "omg lok at te furfags".
But this pops everywhere, it seems. You see the same hate against intellectual pursuits in many cases; I'm a history major, and NOBODY takes my choice of study seriously. Meanwhile, the brainless jocks who will in all likelihood not have a career beyond the end of college are revered for their sports accomplishments. People discredit books, movies and such for having, say, homosexual content, whereas the reality is that it's only a FRACTION of the overall content, and the story is actually really good on its own.
Things like that have been going on for awhile. Furries, of course, get it pretty bad, I won't argue that's not the case.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 23, 2012)

Auto-Fox said:


> Fact is, this kind of hate seems to be a fad in society, and not just against furries. True, I find it tragic that people discredit perfectly good books, films, videogames and the like because "omg lok at te furfags".
> But this pops everywhere, it seems. You see the same hate against intellectual pursuits in many cases; I'm a history major, and NOBODY takes my choice of study seriously. Meanwhile, the brainless jocks who will in all likelihood not have a career beyond the end of college are revered for their sports accomplishments. People discredit books, movies and such for having, say, homosexual content, whereas the reality is that it's only a FRACTION of the overall content, and the story is actually really good on its own.
> Things like that have been going on for awhile. Furries, of course, get it pretty bad, I won't argue that's not the case.



Jocks get it pretty bad too, apparently.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the whole issue is a red herring because being Furry is the decision we've made, not a master status like race or ethnicity. We could choose to leave the fandom whenever we want but it would be very difficult.


----------



## Lewi (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol, furries.

I think hating something you don't understand is just ridiculous as it is. Furries, homosexuals, religion, scented candles... whatever. It's a dumb thing to do.


----------



## ziK (Feb 24, 2012)

Thing is, furries are pretty bad.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 24, 2012)

Auto-Fox said:


> Furries, of course, get it pretty bad,


 No, they do not. If you want to bitch about _CSI_ & _1,000 Ways to Die_ and the like, that covers a ton of fandoms beyond Furry. If you want to say "but but Tyra Banks!", D&D and Video Games have had _60 Minutes_ specials and best-seller books about them. "They're called horny" is just someone stating facts (and if Furries can bitch about that then tabletop gamers can bitch freely about "playing with action figures"). Frankly, Furry gets off _light_. "The Media" could completely, utterly fuck up the fandom in a single day if it so chose, with a single half-hour show (best if spread over several channels). Just join SoFurry, FurAffinity, InkBunny, and so-on, and have a few computers providing a feed to the TV at once. Then go through everything with filters turned off. _Such_ shit would be dredged up, of titanic proportions, without doing anything in the way of false-advertising.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2012)

Auto-Fox said:


> Furries, of course, get it pretty bad, I won't argue that's not the case.



No, furries "think" that they get the smelly end of the stick despite that they create the funk to begin with.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 24, 2012)

Nah, the blokes who really get hurt by the CSI show are real life CSI  workers, by showing unrealistic expectations of what laboratories can  do. Yeah, furries did get off light there. 




Attaman said:


> "The Media" could completely, utterly fuck up the fandom in a single day if it so chose, with a single half-hour show (best if spread over several channels).



I doubt they would do that much damage because nobody (besides us) would care for more than five minutes. Give it a couple weeks and whatever they have shown would be forgotten.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> I doubt they would do that much damage because nobody (besides us) would care for more than five minutes. Give it a couple weeks and whatever they have shown would be forgotten.


 Inkbunny was included on that list. For a half hour. Multiple people scouring for maximum saturation. Think about it.

In the very least, if Furry was lucky enough to not have some horrifying piece of shit (or twenty) dredged up, the fandom would _explode_ at what just happened. Recall that a single CSI episode has many Furries think the media wants them dead / lynched. What do you think a half hour showing Fchan, e621, SF, and so-on would do? It'd be like putting an enraged bull in the middle of Antiques Roadshow and sealing all the exits.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, it'll piss us off. Well, not me, I don't really give a damn as I don't have a good view of the Media to be begin with. But besides causing some tempers to flare, I don't see how they can cause _damage_. It's not like there's a good public image furries have to lose. I don't see how it would fundamentally change anything.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 25, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Yeah, it'll piss us off. Well, not me, I don't really give a damn as I don't have a good view of the Media to be begin with. But besides causing some tempers to flare, I don't see how they can cause _damage_. It's not like there's a good public image furries have to lose. I don't see how it would fundamentally change anything.


Well, for starters, Furry doesn't have a "negative" public image like many people whinge. This would change that, or in the very least increase public exposure (as another fact that's often overinflated is knowledge of the fandom: Most people honestly would respond to "He's a furry" with "Dude, I don't need to hear about their chest hair / shaving practices"). But this is digressing from the point: Furry does not get it bad, and if you want to argue it does then you're basically saying D&D players should be looking forward to reparation checks.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 6, 2012)

People please, isn't it obvious ? Human beings hate things that they don't understand, it's in our nature. The hate will eventually move to another targeted fandom leavening only the true furries behind, when the popularity and hate goes away so do the trolls. Remember that next time you see one, just ignore them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2012)

Osiris the jackal said:


> People please, isn't it obvious ? Human beings hate things that they don't understand, it's in our nature. The hate will eventually move to another targeted fandom leavening only the true furries behind, when the popularity and hate goes away so do the trolls. Remember that next time you see one, just ignore them.


good thing there is no such thing as a true furry :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 6, 2012)

This thread is a roller coaster of emotions for me.

I alternate between hysterical laughter, painful groaning, and disbelief every 3rd post.

"Moby Dick seeks thee not. It is thou, thou, that madly seekest him!".


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2012)

Osiris the jackal said:


> People please, isn't it obvious ? Human beings hate things that they don't understand, it's in our nature. The hate will eventually move to another targeted fandom leavening only the true furries behind, when the popularity and hate goes away so do the trolls. Remember that next time you see one, just ignore them.


1/10. I'll give you one for effort of a "[mundanes / hyoomanz] [fear / hate] what they don't understand" post, but no more.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2012)

There's too much effort put into hate. It's not like people who dislike furries firebomb their houses, stalk them and harass them, and send them death threats.
People dislike furries for a myriad of things, and most of the time, furries perpetuate that dislike.

Me? I laugh at it and sometimes join in the humoring.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2012)

Furries who believe the hate tends to be justified, oddly enough tend to be the ones that don't get the hate directed to them...its the idiot furfags that believe that furries shouldnt get ANY hate are the ones that cause all the issues in this fandom.



unless you are betawolf who enjoys the hate with the side of wine and several pics of cub porn


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 7, 2012)

Attaman said:


> 1/10. I'll give you one for effort of a "[mundanes / hyoomanz] [fear / hate] what they don't understand" post, but no more.



Oh come on, doesn't he get at least 1/2 a point more for the "true furries" part?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Furries who believe the hate tends to be justified, oddly enough tend to be the ones that don't get the hate directed to them...its the idiot furfags that believe that furries shouldnt get ANY hate are the ones that cause all the issues in this fandom.




Everytime I see furry hate, I think of someone taking a stuffed animal either lynching it on a marked furry's tree in their yard, or burning a crappily done fursuit as an effigy on their lawn. :V


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh come on, doesn't he get at least 1/2 a point more for the "true furries" part?


 Not enough whining about False-Furs.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Everytime I see furry hate, I think of someone taking a stuffed animal either lynching it on a marked furry's tree in their yard, or burning a crappily done fursuit as an effigy on their lawn. :V


Apparently Fnar thinks the same way. :V


Fnar said:


> I didn't. I looked him in the face and began a long and detailed argument about what furry fandom actually is, instead of the yiff maniacs he was making us out to be. *I said that calling me a freak for being a furry was no different than him calling my black friend, Dean, a freak just last month.*


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Not enough whining about False-Furs.
> 
> 
> Apparently Fnar thinks the same way. :V



The irony, mirite?


----------



## DisneyishTenebie (Mar 7, 2012)

Gee.
A lot of anime fans like hentai.
Person B thinks hentai is sick.
Person B still like anime and anime fans, but should hate everyone who likes hentai because that makes them terrible human beings!

To me people who don't know nothing about the fandom and hate all furs are just as bad as furs who think they're any better than the furs who like the erotic furry content.
Disliking shouldn't lead into hating something. Think the sick comments in the wrong pictures are annoying? I've had worse in my gallery. But no biggie. Some people don't take the hint if they don't like the theme or style it's probably because the picture isn't for them. Hiding comments isn't such a complicated task anyway.

There are equivalents to the so-called 'furfags' in every fandom. No need for drama just because furries have to deal with the same.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 7, 2012)

I very rarely encounter any sort of "furry hate"

but when I do, it's usually the "It's a fetish they throw in my face" or "It's a sex thing" that I hear

And it all reeks of this very childish "anti-sex" view. I hate people like this so much. Like, just because you don't like getting your dick wet doesn't mean that the act is evil. Just stupid dumb

And to be fair, assuming I have a fetish for animal people just because I have one set as my forum avatar / draw them sometimes is pretty perverted


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2012)

DisneyishTenebie said:


> To me people who don't know nothing about the fandom and hate all furs are just as bad as furs who think they're any better than the furs who like the erotic furry content.
> Disliking shouldn't lead into hating something. Think the sick comments in the wrong pictures are annoying? I've had worse in my gallery. But no biggie. Some people don't take the hint if they don't like the theme or style it's probably because the picture isn't for them. Hiding comments isn't such a complicated task anyway.
> 
> There are equivalents to the so-called 'furfags' in every fandom. No need for drama just because furries have to deal with the same.


1/10, again. Sorry, but when you completely ignored the "furfags" (actually, defended them and said their behavior is completely normal / to be tolerated), joined up for this to be your second post, etcetera, too obvious.

I swear, FAF doesn't make them like they use to.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2012)

Attaman said:


> 1/10, again. Sorry, but when you completely ignored the "furfags" (actually, defended them and said their behavior is completely normal / to be tolerated), joined up for this to be your second post, etcetera, too obvious.
> 
> I swear, FAF doesn't make them like they use to.




I have a scapegoat to blame for this atrocity, do you?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have a scapegoat to blame for this atrocity, do you?


 Boredom, perhaps?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 7, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Boredom, perhaps?



Perhaps it could be boredom, or it is Sofurry trolling us.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Perhaps it could be boredom, or it is Sofurry trolling us.


 I didn't realize Circus was so important to them that they'd try and get him back this way. D'aaw, they care for StreetCircus, they really do.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Attaman said:


> I didn't realize Circus was so important to them that they'd try and get him back this way. D'aaw, they care for StreetCircus, they really do.



Sofurry is sending squads to get back at dissidents. :v


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 7, 2012)

ffs, why did I have to be reminded of making this lame-ass thread that I made in a fit of boredom?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 7, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> ffs, why did I have to be reminded of making this lame-ass thread that I made in a fit of boredom?



You know you can request it to be locked if you are tired of seeing this thread.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 7, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> You know you can request it to be locked if you are tired of seeing this thread.


Nah, I'd like to cling onto blind optimism and hope that something good will come out of it. <3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 7, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Nah, I'd like to cling onto blind optimism and hope that something good will come out of it. <3



It entertained me. Does that help?


----------



## Charrio (Mar 7, 2012)

...Grumble


----------

